# prefix vom FTP Benutzernamen



## xabbu (9. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

gibt es die Möglichkeit, den Prefix des Benutzernames vom Reseller [CLIENTNAME] auf den Kunden umzustellen?
Wie wäre denn da der Paltzhalter?

Ich habe es mit [WEBNAME] versicht, aber dann kann ich keinen User mehr anlegen wegen unerlaubten Zeichen im Benutzernamen.

Danke und Gruß
Sören


----------



## Till (9. Juni 2010)

Es stehten 2 Platzhalter zur Verfügung, CLIENTNAME und CLIENTID. Wenn eine Website asl Client angelegt wird, dann ist clientname des FTP Users der Name des Clients und nicht des Resellers.


----------



## xabbu (9. Juni 2010)

Hi Till,

danke. So soll es sein. ;-)
Muß wohl als falscher User angemeldet gewesen sein...

Gruß
Sören


----------



## Christian (31. Juli 2010)

Wäre es da nicht möglich, den Namen des angemeldeten Users oben im Header (z.B. über Logout) anzuzeigen. Zum Beispiel: "Sie sind angemeldet als Benutzer: Foo Bar". Das würde solche Fehler vermeiden und ein wenig Benutzerfreundlicher sein.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Till (1. Aug. 2010)

Das ist in der ISPConfig 3.0.3. Beta bereits der Fall.


----------

